# College Basketball Week 2 Thread



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Why I gotta be doin your job, bball????

Already had some games today. Currently Xavier leads Memphis early in the championship game of the Puerto Rico Tourney.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Sorry for that TM, heres this weeks highlight games:


Monday:

#1 UNC vs. Chaminade
St. Joes vs. #8 Texas
Indiana vs. #9 Notre Dame
Syracuse vs. #19 Florida
Florida Atlantic vs. #21 Davidson
#24 Kansas vs. Washington
Winston-Salem vs. #25 Wake Forest


Tuesday:

Belmont vs. #6 Pitt
Texas Southern vs. #17 Marquette
Loyola (MD) vs. #21 Davidson
Monmouth vs. #23 Villanova


Wednesday:

Boston College vs. #10 Purdue
UAB vs. #14 Oklahoma

*Maui Invitational Title Game (TBD)* Game Of The Week


Thursday:

Maryland vs. #7 Michigan State
Oklahoma State vs. #11 Gonzaga
#13 Tennessee vs. Siena
#15 Arizona State vs. Charlotte
Wichita State vs. #18 Georgetown
#25 Wake Forest vs. Cal State Fullerton


Friday:

Duquesne vs. #5 Duke
#6 Pitt vs. Texas Tech
#17 Marquette vs. Northern Iowa
Tennessee-Martin vs. #20 USC
Towson vs. #23 Villanova
Coppin State vs. #24 Kansas

Saturday:

Bryant University vs. #2 UCONN
FIU vs. #4 UCLA
Stetson vs. #16 Miami
Dayton vs. #17 Marquette
UW-Milwaukee vs. #22 Wisconsin


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

53-52 Xavier with 5 minutes left.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

thanks, bro 

Maryland vs. MSU - upset game??? Same for Siena-UT? Is Siena good this year or did they lose a lot from last year's squad? UAB vs. OU should be interesting too.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Maryland won't beat MSU. MSU is too athletic, and too good for the Terps. Siena could compete with the Volunteers. Everyone returns from their starting 5 if i'm not mistaken so that game will be very interesting. UAB vs. Oklahoma is another interesting game. I think Oklahoma wins that one.


Rocketeer ready for ND vs. Texas Tuesday? Go Irish!


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

on Tuesday games could include KU vs Syrcasue/Florida and Washington vs Syrcuse/florida


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

KU vs. Florida could be very interesting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

#2UConn beat #16 Miami 76-63 in the semi-finals of the Paradise Jam.

Uconn plays #25Wisconsin in tomorrow's final.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well if Illinois can beat Kent State and Texas A&M take care of Tulsa that might be a good game for the South Padre Invite championship game Saturday night.. 










Nov. 28
<pre>
11:30am UNC WILMINGTON VS NORTH CAROLINA CENTRAL
2:00pm TAMUCC ** VS JACKSON STATE
5:00pm ILLINOIS VS KENT STATE *
7:30pm TEXAS A&M VS TULSA *

Championship Round
Nov. 29
11:30am LOSER UNCW/NCCU VS LOSER TAMUCC/JSU
2:00pm WIN UNCW/NCCU VS WINNER TAMUCC/JSU
4:30pm LOSER UI/KSU VS LOSER TAMU/UT
7:30pm WIN UI/KSU VS WINNER TAMU/UT *
</pre>

*GAME ON FOX COLLEGE SPORTS

This tournament is so stupid and boring though.. you play your opening rounds at home for the most part then its like the 3rd round is the game against Kent State since Illinois already took care of 2 teams in this.. Should be Illinois vs Texas A&M unless something happens.. lol


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Texas beat St. Joes 68-50. ND leads 44-23 at halftime.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lol @ Notre Dame/Indiana score


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

ND running away with this game. Big matchup tomorrow vs. Texas.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Can someone explain to me why there are all these Paradise Jam/CBE Classic or whatever weird invitationals or cups in College Basketball? Isn't it like the frikkin beginning of the season!?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Calathes is good with handling balls and is an excellent shooter.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Think of it as warm-up games giordun.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Calathes is filthy good. Best passer in college basketball. Florida however is an awful defensive team, or maybe Syracuse is finally getting all that talent to gel together. I think it was a little of both. The SEC is weak as hell this year though. That was the 8th or 9th best Big East team beating one of the 2-3 best teams in the SEC.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I do think Johnny Flynn is a better player though.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

gi0rdun said:


> Can someone explain to me why there are all these Paradise Jam/CBE Classic or whatever weird invitationals or cups in College Basketball? Isn't it like the frikkin beginning of the season!?


$$$$$ is there any other reason for anything else done in excess related to college sports?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> I do think Johnny Flynn is a better player though.


No. Flynn is a great player but he isn't better than Calathes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Stephen Curry with 39 in Davidson's win over FAU.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I really want to say what a performance but that is what we have come to expect out of the kid. He is truly an amazing basketball player at this level.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^my hero


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> No. Flynn is a great player but he isn't better than Calathes.


I disagree, then again I am looking at them as pro prospects. Calathes simply doesn't have the wheels or athleticism to go with his amazing passing ability. You can get away with this type of stuff in college, but not the NBA. Flynn is really quick and a very heady player. He wont have the same problem, he is more of a scoring guard though.

Syracuse is loaded this year though, they should do well.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> I disagree, then again I am looking at them as pro prospects. Calathes simply doesn't have the wheels or athleticism to go with his amazing passing ability. You can get away with this type of stuff in college, but not the NBA.


Woops... back-to-back NBA MVP... Stephen John Nash


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> #2UConn beat #16 Miami 76-63 in the semi-finals of the Paradise Jam.
> 
> Uconn plays #25Wisconsin in tomorrow's final.


Thanks for posting this Wade2Matrix.

We lost by 19. UConn's athleticism is sickly good...I can only hope and pray that we can get that kind of talent to come to Wisconsin one day.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

TM said:


> Woops... back-to-back NBA MVP... Stephen John Nash


They also claimed Jared Jordan was Nash like, how's he doing nowadays?

Marcus Williams was a heck of a passer in college, he is on his way out of the league as we speak. No athleticism - no show! Nash is an anomaly, not the norm!

BTW watch out for a guy named Joevan Craton playing for Oregon tonight. 6'6 235lbs guard/forward, who is one heck of a player. He is everything Jeff Adrien wishes he could be. Amazingly quick for a guy his size.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> I disagree, then again I am looking at them as pro prospects. Calathes simply doesn't have the wheels or athleticism to go with his amazing passing ability. You can get away with this type of stuff in college, but not the NBA. Flynn is really quick and a very heady player. He wont have the same problem, he is more of a scoring guard though.
> 
> Syracuse is loaded this year though, they should do well.


So Flynns athletic ability is going to make up for him despite the fact Calathes is a better ball-handler, passer, and shooter?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Man dont go that route. Trust me, I have seen the same arguments before. Redick and Morrison were supposedly high IQ ball players whose lack of athleticism wouldn't affect them in the NBA. Guess what? It did! Calathes is not as athletic as either, and no one can honestly tell me he is a better college player than those two.

Flynn's not just an athlete. He passes well, gets into the lane at will, and is a decent shooter. If Lowry's doing well in the league, he can too.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Calathes isn't the same type of player Morrison and Redick were. He can play any perimeter position and is a much better passer, and ball-handler than Morrison or Redick ever could dream of being. I don't even know why I bothered answering that. What is similar between the 3? Nothing that relates to the NBA. Calathes isn't as productive as a college player but in terms of overall skill level Calathes > Redick/Morrison. Calathes isn't a worse athlete than either but thats a moot point since all 3 aren't very good athletes. 

Flynn is a great player but an undersized guard with great athletic ability isn't a guaranteed success either. He is a very good ball-handler, a solid passer (Devendorf is the best passer for Syracuse), and a solid but streaky shooter. He is a better athlete but he isn't as skilled as Calathes. Just because I say that doesn't mean Flynn isn't skilled. Flynn has plenty of skill, his skillset just isn't as good as Calathes is. Both are two of my favorite players to watch at the college level, but in terms of offensive basketball skill Calathes is better.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> They also claimed Jared Jordan was Nash like, how's he doing nowadays?


:lol:

Thats what you get for listening to your idiot UNC fans who are so enamored with MJ.

BTW, you completely missed my point - the point that you were still wrong on = you have to be quick and athletic to be a great NBA player. what happened to smart, fundamentally sound players? they get hated on, generally cause they're white = not as quick and can't jump as high.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Why would UNC fans care about a guy who they never played? They are too enamored with their team to worry about some guy who played in a poor conference. I didnt even know about Jared till the pre-draft camp.

As for your other point, the game demands quick, athletic players. You can have the smarts but if you don't have the tools its bench time quickly. I mean Tyrus Thomas and Sean Williams have all the athleticism in the world, but they are most likely going to be bench players because they have no bball IQ. It works both ways. 



> Calathes isn't the same type of player Morrison and Redick were. He can play any perimeter position and is a much better passer, and ball-handler than Morrison or Redick ever could dream of being. I don't even know why I bothered answering that. What is similar between the 3? Nothing that relates to the NBA. Calathes isn't as productive as a college player but in terms of overall skill level Calathes > Redick/Morrison. Calathes isn't a worse athlete than either but thats a moot point since all 3 aren't very good athletes.


Their similarities being, good college players who dominate against inferior competition. I dont have a problem calling Calathes a very good college ball player. But as I said in my earlier post, J. Flynn is a better pro prospect because he has the tools to excel in the league. Calathes might be a more skilled player, but will he get the chance to play at the pro-level?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Hahahaha... Jared Jordan. My bad. I was thinking Jeffery. UNC fans are still morons.

And my statement about your incorrect statement still stands. You made a statement saying Calathes wouldn't make it cause he isn't athletic enough. Dude has Nash potential whether you like it or not.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Their similarities being, good college players who dominate against inferior competition. I dont have a problem calling Calathes a very good college ball player. But as I said in my earlier post, J. Flynn is a better pro prospect because he has the tools to excel in the league. Calathes might be a more skilled player, but will he get the chance to play at the pro-level?


Inferior competition? Last time I checked Redick, and Calathes played in BCS conferences. And of course Calathes will play at the pro level, why wouldn't he? Unless the NBA starts drafting off combine numbers like the NFL I can't see him not being drafted.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well yes, it is inferior competition. Deandre Jordan toyed with college players, same goes for POB, those guys can't even crack a rotation in the league. Jared Jordan was a star in college, the guy couldn't even stick in the NBA. As for TM, Jordan was also called the next Steve Nash. Look no further at Tyler Hansbrough. Think he will ever have this type of success in the NBA? No chance!

I have no doubt Calathes will get drafted, the hype machine will be working full time. But will he stick is the question? Redick and Morrison despite all their accolades can't catch a break because they are going up against superior athletes.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> Look no further at Tyler Hansbrough. Think he will ever have this type of success in the NBA? No chance!


That is the first sensible thing youve said all night


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> I have no doubt Calathes will get drafted, the hype machine will be working full time. But will he stick is the question? Redick and Morrison despite all their accolades can't catch a break because they are going up against superior athletes.


Redick was a guy who at Duke ran off screens, and did a lot of shooting off the catch. Thats not taking anything away from him because he was a super player but how many times did you see him create a shot for himself or a teammate off the bounce? Hardly ever. The same goes for Morrison. Calathes creates off the dribble not only for himself but to set up teammates for shots. If your going to be anything in the NBA you had better be able to create shots for yourself and teammates off the dribble. Morrison and JJ never showed that in college which is more or less why they struggled to do the same in the NBA. Obviously NBA defenses are a lot tougher than college defenses but Calathes has shown the ability to set up shots for himself and the team off the dribble. At least we know he possesses that ability. That alone will give him a better shot to succeed in the NBA.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Dude North Carolina are assrape even though they played their first few games without their best guy.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

gi0rdun said:


> Dude North Carolina are assrape even though they played their first few games without their best guy.


uhhh....what?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Davidson just won by like 30.... CURRY DIDNT SCORE A POINT!!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Now thats very surprising

As for UNC we are winning games in the first half. It looks too easy out there

Catron is very skilled though. I think this Oregon team will do well in the PAC-10


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> Davidson just won by like 30.... CURRY DIDNT SCORE A POINT!!!!


Kid is overrated as hell, just a bad shot chucker, too small, can't play PG.:sarcasm:

Didn't know Davidson had it in them to beat anyone when Curry scored less than 30.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

um, you too are saying stupid things tonight, bball

doubled the ENTIRE night. hence the reason they won by 30 - someone was standing WIDE open under the basket THE ENTIRE NIGHT.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> um, you too are saying stupid things tonight, bball
> 
> doubled the ENTIRE night. hence the reason they won by 30 - someone was standing WIDE open under the basket THE ENTIRE NIGHT.


That smiley was for sarcasm. Your Sarcasm comprehension FTMFL.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i had a smiley, but i deleted it, just so it seemed like i was calling you out. i gotta get you off your cloud. this whole ND-UNC - things are going too good for you tonight.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Deandre Jordan didn't toy with anyone in college. He was freakin' horrible last year with TAMU.

Calathes might not be much of an athlete, but he has top notch basketball IQ and vision, ball handling, and passing ability. Add to the fact that he's 6'6, and you had better believe he'll get a chance to prove himself in the NBA.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> i had a smiley, but i deleted it, just so it seemed like i was calling you out. i gotta get you off your cloud. this whole ND-UNC - things are going too good for you tonight.


Yeah they are :lol: I think I will be saying many stupid things while watching the game tomorrow, lol. What time does it start tomorrow? I'm heading up to a family members house in Detroit and hopefully I can make it before tip.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

beats me. please tell me you're joking. this is only the most significant mathup of your life - 2 favorite teams squaring off for a championship.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> beats me. please tell me you're joking. this is only the most significant mathup of your life - 2 favorite teams squaring off for a championship.


:lol: i'm not. I usually don't even mess with gametimes until the day of the game. I better check rather soon and get things settled out, eh?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hansbrough looks more like a small forward now. I was looking forward to him banging against Harangondy, but that might not be the case anymore. He looks like a lightweight out there


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Deion and Ed can hold down the inside, I really wouldn't worry about us manufacturing points inside against my Irish. BTW that foul call on the guy guarding Hansbrough a minute ago (before the timeout) epitomizes why he is so hated. No other player in America would have gotten that call.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

holla back, boyz! Dirty!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

In a battle of unbeatens..

ILL tied 58 all against Kent State.. ILL ball with like 1:06 left.. wow 2 fts puts ILL up 2.. K State ties it with :30 sec left.. Illinois with a chance at the buzzer.. no good.. tip at the buzzer.. no good.. OT


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Mike Tisdale with the block up by 1 with less than a minute left.. Tisdale turn-around puts ILL up 3 with 17.4 left.. Fisher misses for K State.. Mike Davis fouled with 13 seconds left.. gets the 1st and 2nd.. ballgame.. 68-63 IL with :13 left.. 2 misses by K State.. Davis board and fouled.. makes first and misses 2nd.. 69-63 FINAL.. jeez.. 

Well that was fun.. Tisdale had a huge game with 20 pts.. Davis another 17 pts.. every game it seems like its someone different.. I like this team.. 

Illinois now 5-0 and will play Texas A&M more than likely, unless Tulsa wins game tonight.. South Padre Island Invite championship.. tomorrow night.. should be a good game.. I want A&M!!!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Illinois is off to a good start, not bad at all.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Tulsa 58 - Texas A&M 36(6:10 2nd).. guess I wasnt expecting that at all but bring on Tulsa.. lets go get back the thing we won in 05 :lol:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

That Blake Griffin guy is a beast.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

UK 52-37 over Kansas St. with 13:00 left in the game. Meeks is scoring at will for UK. He has 31 now.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Wow. UK 60-57 with 6:39 left... Porter is the worse PG UK has ever had.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

james harden in the best player in the country. it's just too bad he doesn't have a ton of help on arizona state.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

UK pulls out a 74-72 win. Meeks finishes with 37 pts and 8 to's.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

oh and baylor is legit. they have a shot at winning the big 12.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> james harden in the best player in the country. it's just too bad he doesn't have a ton of help on arizona state.


Again, not when Blake Griffin is averaging 25 and 19 rebounds. Oklahoma has actually beaten 'ranked' teams. Harden's team couldn't even beat Baylor.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Illinois up on Tulsa 26-25 at the half.. scoring pretty balanced.. McCamey with 6.. Brock & Semrau with 5.. Meacham & Tisdale with 4.. Frazier with 2 pts & 5 assists.. Mike Davis needs to get going.. matter of fact.. they need to push away from this game in the opening minutes of 2nd half..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nothin going right tonight.. down 44-42 with 3:38 left.. Cant wait for Legion's scoring to get here.. at least I hope.. 44 all with 2:02 to go.. Tisdale with a nice shot then board (foul on Jordan).. IL up 2 under 1 min left.. Tisdale from 16 ft.. hell yea.. 4 pt lead with 20 seconds left.. 3 no good.. rebound to Jordan, Tisdale fouls him with 8 secs.. Jordan misses 1 & 1.. McCamey grabs rebound.. fouled.. 4.7 left.. Tisdale throws a turnover down court.. Tulsa clanks a 3 at the buzzer.. Illinois wins 48-44 :lol:

Tisdale has been money (4 pts only at half, 8 this half and 2 huge buckets)..

Illinois finds a way to grind out a win with poor shooting and 0-10 at the 3 pt line..

All Tourney Team: Chester Frazier, Demetri McCamey, ???, Jerome Jordan, and Mike Tisdale (Most Outstanding Player) lol


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> Again, not when Blake Griffin is averaging 25 and 19 rebounds. Oklahoma has actually beaten 'ranked' teams. Harden's team couldn't even beat Baylor.


baylor will be ranked soon enough. and the word "team" is key.

and yes, i'd take harden over griffin for my college(or pro) team.


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

Yikes, Louisville loses to Western Kentucky by 14. I know WKU isn't a joke team, they went to the Dance last year and they have a solid player in A.J. Slaughter, but they were 2-2 going into this game. What's wrong with Pitino's squad?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nothing, cept they live and die by the jumpshot and their jump shooters are extremely erratic. Now I didnt expect them to loose to WKU, but I know this team can't win it all.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^why would they even have a chance? UNC's already won it.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Holy **** UNC Ashville SUCK


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

UNC put the hurting on Asheville WITHOUT Hansbrough. 116pts is pretty darn good

Gonzaga might have the deepest guard rotation in the country.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Week 3 thread will be posted tomorrow.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> UNC put the hurting on Asheville WITHOUT Hansbrough. 116pts is pretty darn good




No Kenny George = no game


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HB said:


> UNC put the hurting on Asheville WITHOUT Hansbrough. 116pts is pretty darn good
> 
> Gonzaga might have the deepest guard rotation in the country.


Oh without a doubt. Especially considering Downs can play minutes at the 2 as well. Pargo, Bouldin, Gray and Meech is lethal. Grant Gibbs will be good as well when he's healthy.


----------

